# Backrack painting



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

My backrack is starting to rust so I'm looking to paint it.What is the best paint to use?Any help is much appreciated


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

POR is the best! Use it as a base coat then cover with a name brand!! It don't like UVs, but it will never rust again


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Locally, we have a welding shop where you can drop it off, and they sandblast and powdercoat. It's very reasonably priced (last check it was a flat rate charge by weight of items) You might check to see what's in your area.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

I prefer por 15. I used it on my previous set of push plates & it held t well.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

First coat with POR 15 then cover with oil base rustoleum?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Bighammer;2121296 said:


> Locally, we have a welding shop where you can drop it off, and they sandblast and powdercoat. It's very reasonably priced (last check it was a flat rate charge by weight of items) You might check to see what's in your area.


Yeppers...looks as good as new !!


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

POR 15 fades and turns purple if you do not top coat it.

I use rustoleum with "Transstar super wet look" hardner and cut it with enamel reducer. I mix 8:2:1. Paint, hardner and reducer respectively. I even used it with a brush or a foam brush if you don't want to spray it. I just painted my lower A-frame last week with this and used a foam brush. It levels out and then hardens like hard candy.


----------

